# Who's fishing tomorrow 12/18



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone fishing tomorrow ? This weekend ? And where ?


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been planning all week on going to Conroe Saturday morning and hopefully I'll still get to. My sons football game was supposed to be at 5:00 pm and was going to give me a good half day to get out. We just got an email here a little while ago saying our game time could change so hopefully it doesn't kill my trip. 

Mike


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am up at Livingston for the next two weeks and will be on the water a lot, weather permitting.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GT can you give me a report on the water clarity on the south end. I've been wanting to check out the whites. Thanks!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm thinking we lost a bunch but a bunch from upstream neighboring lakes also made it down here by now. Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Will do. I will fish mostly midlake (probably jug fish for cats) but plan to run down to the south end a few times to hunt for whites. I will post reports as I fish.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm gonna duck hunt first then get after the cats on Somerville.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

9:55am BAM!!! BAM!!! BAM!!! BAM!!! One short fixing to get my limit. Fat 18.5 just the size I like.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

10:05 got my limit. Catch and release now and its not even noon. Bummer!! Picture don't show there true size but they are all 18.5 just right for the steamer.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

We will be out there chasing hybrids on Conroe. Looks like you did good this morning. It looks like they have cut back on the amount of release from the dam on Conroe. Did not check the website just looking at the river on hwy 105.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lake looks good matt. Fish are all grouping together feeding. They **** all over my boat.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to Livingston tomorrow, lol. Thanks for the report.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

What time did you get on the lake and how long did it takes to find them?


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is that Livingston or Sam Rayburn?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lake Conroe


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

That's Conroe? I was thinking it's Livingston.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Livingston hasn't been that clear since March


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought all the big hybrids went to lake Houston, when they opened that new pipe line that feeds that lake now. 


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Yup I'm with mycolcason on that one! There will be many more tight lines on Conroe now, and a lot of limp lines trying..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bruce, you amaze me at how you whisper to those hybrids convincing them to give up. I've been all over the lake many many many times this year looking for hybrids and I believe I boated a total of 2 the whole year. Awesome job my friend !!!

Mike


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mike S. 11 said:


> Bruce, you amaze me at how you whisper to those hybrids convincing them to give up. I've been all over the lake many many many times this year looking for hybrids and I believe I boated a total of 2 the whole year. Awesome job my friend !!!
> 
> Mike


Mike me and some of my 2coolers friends put out hundreds of hours working as a team specifically looking,understanding,and catching this particular species of fish and it paid off. We don't have to go look too far for hybrids because all the hours looking paid off and already gave up to us many many spots that tell us where they are this time of year. We know exactly where to look,what to look for,and when to look. Each changing of the seasons also bring the changing of baits,tactics,and where to look for them. Keep it up mike. No secret to fishing. Just need to invest the require hours to crack the code on what ever species of fish you are targeting . And one important aspect to shorting the time understanding how to catch those fish is to hire a GUIDE who is willing to teach. That's it my friend. No big secret in catching fish. Just TIME,TIME,TIME. 
Oh!! on a side note. Know what hybrids look like on your fish finder and know how to adjust your fish finder to see that particular shapes . They can be right under neath your boat and you don't even know it. You gotta know what they look like on your ff.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yesterday they would only tap my bait repeatedly but will not inhale the bait. I were unable to set the hook and get a hookup. That tells me they were interested just not the right bait and presentation . So I immediately change baits to see which bait and how they liked it presented,and the results is a quick limit. These fish can get picky some time. Some time we catch them over and over every trip on the same bait. Then there's days they only like a specific bait and how you present them. Kinda like my wife.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

goodable said:


> What time did you get on the lake and how long did it takes to find them?


Goodable just woke up from an exhausted all day fishing trip. Got on the lake at 8:30. Did not take long to find them. I Know their migration pattern for the winter so like 10 minutes. The first stop and every other stop I see hybrids. More here less there.
Now getting them to feed and inhale your lures is a different story. I found fish but fish will only tap the the bait trying to see if its food. Change bait and tactic and its fish on. Or maybe i'm just lucky again.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bruce I intend on working more towards learning these fish this year. I've been boatless for many years until earlier this year and spent most of my time this year learning the catfish on Conroe. I now have a pretty good pattern on them for all year except the winter time and that's what I'm working on now. Been doing okay with the crappie, and that makes the wife happy since that's her favorite to eat. I plan on hiring a guide early next year to help me try to learn these fish more and will hopefully be able to upgrade the electronics on my boat as well. I just do not have much confidence in the Garmin 546s unit that was on my boat when I bought it, but I have to convince the wife I need to do this since I just bought the boat this year. I'll get there eventually and hopefully will be able to fill the boat with them like you do. I saw quite a few boats out on the south end of Conroe this Saturday and I'm guessing they were chasing the hybrids. Didn't get close enough to see if they were catching or not. 

Mike


----------

